# Warning! Lots of fluff!



## sezra (May 20, 2011)

I thought it was about time I posted some pictures of Daisy as I have had her for all of four days!!

Yesterday we went to Wendover Woods and had a great family day out. The kids made dens and Daisy took it all in her stride.  We had a lovely picnic and Daisy even had her own lunch box to store her chicken wings in (it was an old one of my son's, honest!)! 

Anyway, here are the fluffy bits!










That looks a nice muddy puddle! 



















Daisy's lunch bag! 










Lunchtime!










After dinner nap!



















Me and my girl! :001_tt1:


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Aww Daisy is adorable:001_tt1: - I want Daisy

Looks like a good time was had by all. How old is she? She seems to have settled in great.


----------



## sezra (May 20, 2011)

BeagleOesx said:


> Aww Daisy is adorable:001_tt1: - I want Daisy
> 
> Looks like a good time was had by all. How old is she? She seems to have settled in great.


It was great and so nice to have our first proper outing with her. 

She is just over five months old and is settling in really well but suffers a bit with seperation anxiety from me. Hopefully just a new home/puppy thing and she is getting better everyday!


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Well she definitely seems chilled out. Keep the pics coming on your future trips out.


----------



## beary_clairey (Jan 23, 2011)

Aaaaw - she's beautiful!!!! I love her! :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

She's gorgeous! :001_wub: :001_tt1:


----------



## FionaS (Jul 2, 2011)

So so beautiful! Reminds me a bit of my Toby!


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

Aw lovely pics and i love Toby too.


----------



## Reiterin (Aug 7, 2011)

great pics.

and yes, Toby looks a little bit like her


----------



## beary_clairey (Jan 23, 2011)

Lovely pic of Toby!!! I will steal him too!!!


----------



## sezra (May 20, 2011)

Yes, she does look a bit like Toby!  

I have noticed recently that she has changed since those first photos. I didn't notice at the time but her tail was often held at 'half mast'. In the last couple of days we have noticed her tail is being held high, much more waggy and even the hair on it has changed! The hair was kind of wrapped around her tail whereas now it is more fringed! 

She has started to get very cheeky and every now and again she has a mad moment! It is lovely to see her personality coming through, we thought she was a bit placid for a five month puppy!


----------

